# Deformed fish



## Ikola (Jan 10, 2003)

I answered an ad recently for Tangs for sale. Upon arriving at the fellows place I was impressed by the number of tanks and fish. But on closer look, I noticed quite a few fish with miss-shapened fins and bodies. There was a tank full of P. nigripinnis that had some fish with distorted mouths.
Of course I didn't buy anything, but it got me thinking. What would be the causes of these deformities? Food, breeding, environment? The tanks looked clean with lots of filtration.

Ikola


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Food, breeding, environment?


Any or all of the above. Nutritional deficiencies, genetics, are most likely, but not beyond the realm of possiblity that there's something in the water too. You did well to pass them by. Amazing that the breeder/seller didn't cull. Do you think he just isn't aware or is just trying to make a buck? Not unusual for one to a few deformities or runts, but sounds like there's more than what's ordinary.


----------



## Ikola (Jan 10, 2003)

Probably a lack of culling, but I was just curious just how these deformities can develop.

Ikola


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

did the spines seem to be deformed?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I have noticed that high nitrates for the entire life of cichlids offspring can also trigger some of these genetic defects.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Misshapen bodies can indeed come from genetics or severe water fluctuations during the embryonic stage (like temp), and misshapen fins can be caused by aggression - really more so regrown from a stump after being nipped at severely. If regrown, especially pectorals, will have a tendency to arch downward. Mouths can also be misshapen by a lot of lip-lock fighting.

Quite interesting about the nitrates. That's my "learned something new today" something...


----------

